

Console.bro(), bro. - myrias
https://github.com/rtimothy/console.bro

======
gagege
Upvoted. I love absolutely terrible things.

~~~
Torn
* I love absolutely terrible things., bro

~~~
tehcodez
This guy, this guy right here gets it.

------
erobbins
should be a ruby gem, bro

